# Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?



## RyzA (16. Juni 2019)

*Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*

Hallo!


Da ich gestern mit "Solo" endlich alle Star Wars Filme gesehen habe, hat sich bei mir ein (vorerst) finales Ranking ergeben.
Bei mir würde die Rangliste jetzt so aussehen:

1.) EP 6: Die Rückkehr der Jedi Ritter
2.) EP 5: Das Imperium schlägt zurück
3.) EP4: Eine neue Hoffnung
4.) EP3: Die Rache der Sith
5.) EP 2: Angriff der Clone Krieger
6.) Rogue One: A Star Wars Story
7.) EP 1:  Die dunkle Bedrohung
8.) Solo: A Star Wars Story
9.) EP 7: Das Erwachen der Macht
10.) EP 8:  Die letzten Jedi

Wir würde von euch die Rangliste aussehen?


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*

Auf Platz 1 das Holiday Special. Größere Filmkunst kann es gar nicht geben, und das macht auch eine Rangfolge der weiteren Star Wars Filme, die sich um die übrig gebliebenen Krümel Ruhm streiten müssen, vollkommen überflüssig.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Auf Platz 1 das Holiday Special.


Das ist kein Film. Setzen 6!


----------



## HGHarti (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*

Das kann mann nicht sagen,für mich als jemand der als der erste Film Raus kam gerade mal 6 oder 7 Jahre alt war und die Rückkehr die Jedi Ritter im Kino war hängen da richtige Emotionen dran.

Daher gibt es "den besten" nicht für mich,


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist kein Film. Setzen 6!



Das Holiday Special ist so gut, das sprengt solche engstirnig Definitionen! 

Außerdem fehlt noch "Ewoks - Karawane der Tapferen"!


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Außerdem fehlt noch "Ewoks - Karawane der Tapferen"!


Stimmt. Und "Kampf um Endor".

Aber die haben mit der Handlung der anderen Filme nicht viel zu tun, deswegen hatte ich sie weggelassen.


----------



## Krautmausch (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*

An Episode I hängen Gefühle, weil sie der erste Teil war, den ich auf der großen Leinwand gesehen habe, auch wenn sie objektiv unterdurchschnittlich ist (immernoch besser als die Episode-II-Schnulze). Das Podrennen ist und bleibt großes Kino und bildet die Grundlage für eines der besten Star-Wars-Spiele und der besten futuristischen Rennspiele aller Zeiten. Episode III ist klar der stärkste Teil der schwachen Prequels.

Episode V ist natürlich nicht zu schlagen, sie definiert mit Episode IV zusammen Star Wars und ist noch dunkler als der erste Film. Episode VI ist bis auf die Ewoks und das kitschige Ende echt solide.

Rogue One ist unerwartet gut und kann die Atmosphäre und Ästhetik der originalen Trilogie besser einfangen als jeder andere Star-Wars-Film nach der OT. Solo hab ich zugegebenermaßen noch gar nicht gesehen, soll aber mittelmäßig sein, deswegen mutmaßend in Klammern positioniert, vielleicht verdient er auch einen oder sogar zwei Plätze mehr.

Episode VII hab ich nur über Episode II gesetzt, damit niemand sagen kann, dass ich prinzipiell ganze Trilogien anderen bevorzuge, aber eigentlich sind beide ziemlich schlecht. Zumindest war nach Episode VII noch nicht alle Hoffnung verloren. Episode VIII hat mich zum Trekkie gemacht. 

V > IV > VI > RO >>> III > I > (Solo) > VII > II >>> VIII


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*

V -> IV -> VI -> RO -> III -> II -> I mehr Star Wars Filme existieren für mich nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*

Bis Episode 9 hättest du nicht warten können, oder?

Egal, das Disney-Zeugs interessiert mich sowieso überhaupt nicht, ansonsten sehe ich SW eher als Gesamtwerk an, von daher...

Übrigens hast du _The Clone Wars_ (2008) vergessen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bis Episode 9 hättest du nicht warten können, oder?


So sind es genau 10 Filme und eine Top-Ten.
Wenn 9 lief kann ich ja ein Update machen. Vielleicht wird der ja wieder besser als 8.



> Übrigens hast du _The Clone Wars_ (2008) vergessen.


Aber das ist doch eine Serie, oder nicht?
Oder gibt es davon auch einen Film?


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*

Jupp, den Pilotfilm - lief auch im Kino.

Aber nicht, dass man den gesehen haben müsste....


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber nicht, dass man den gesehen haben müsste....


Ich habe mal in die Serie reingeguckt. Der Animationsstil gefällt mir nicht.
Deswegen warte ich auf die Realserie "The Mandalorian".


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*

_Clone Wars_ (ohne das "The") war besser.


----------



## Krautmausch (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> _Clone Wars_ (ohne das "The") war besser.



Die gezeichnete Serie? Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass es da auch ein oder zwei Pilotfolgen mit beinahe Filmlänge gab, oder?


----------



## Two-Face (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*



Krautmausch schrieb:


> Die gezeichnete Serie? Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass es da auch ein oder zwei Pilotfolgen mit beinahe Filmlänge gab, oder?


Nö, das war eine Miniserie, bestehend aus drei Staffeln, auf DVD zusammengefasst in zwei Kurzfilme á 60 Minuten.

Davon gab's auch Ableger im Comicformat. Laut Disney aber nicht mehr kanonisch. Mir aber scheißegal.


----------



## Krautmausch (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, das war eine Miniserie, bestehend aus drei Staffeln, auf DVD zusammengefasst in zwei Kurzfilme á 60 Minuten.



Ahja, so war das. Lange her ist's.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*

Gab es zu den Ewoks nicht auch eine Serie? Oder wurde die vorher eingestellt?


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Gab es zu den Ewoks nicht auch eine Serie? Oder wurde die vorher eingestellt?


Ja gab es: Die Ewoks – Wikipedia


----------



## leaf348 (18. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*

5
8 (Wobei ich mir ehrlicherweise den Kamel-Pferde-Part nicht geben kann)
4
6
Rogue
Solo
3
1 (war auch mein erster im Kino)
2 (wurde mit jedem Jahr schlechter, wobei ich Obis Detektiv-Part immer noch sehr mag)


----------



## masterX244 (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*



leaf348 schrieb:


> 5
> 8 (Wobei ich mir ehrlicherweise den Kamel-Pferde-Part nicht geben kann)
> 4
> 6
> ...



Fehlt da nicht die 7 irgendwo?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (20. Juni 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*



masterX244 schrieb:


> Fehlt da nicht die 7 irgendwo?



Da der Film letztendlich eine Episode 4 -Kopie ist, ist er vielleicht auch da zu verorten.


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Was ist eure persönliche Star Wars Rangliste aller bisherigen Filme?*



RyzA schrieb:


> So sind es genau 10 Filme und eine Top-Ten.
> Wenn 9 lief kann ich ja ein Update machen. Vielleicht wird der ja wieder besser als 8.


Tja, Teil 9 ist nicht wirklich besser.
Und in meine Top 10 schafft er es auch nicht.


----------

